# Flippinout Curvy



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This I got from Flippinout (Nathan), Curvy originally designed by Dayhiker (Bill) and I scaled and modified to fit my small hands as Curvy small.

I coudn't take a good pic with my mobile so I m using same pic of flip posted here (even his pictures don't do the justice), it is small, crafted by Nathan on Black Walnut (Juglans *****) , 500+ shots it is very accurate and comfortable to hold. one of best slingshot I m having for target shooting.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! Great shape. That twig hole in the handle actually contributes to its look.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, that's really nice. I am glad it works for you. Nathan does excellent work, doesn't he? Beyond excellent!


----------



## bandymannen (Apr 23, 2011)

Good job


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That young man can work a piece of wood! A real Craftsman,excellent shooter and all around nice guy. I bought one of his gems. Love it! Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am glad you like it Irfan. I made one as well from leather laminates and it is a favorite for slipping in my pocket and carrying daily.

Great design by Dayhiker once again.


----------

